# Finding Software Developer Job



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi

I have plans to immigrate in future to Australia, not yet have decided specific place in Australia, but probably to Brisbane, Melbourne, Perth or Sydney.

I'm searching for software developer/software engineering or java developer jobs in Australia. I have tried to search from Seek (sorry I can't yet post URL's) but whenever I ask from the company of the ad there, that are they accepting canditates from overseas or not, they never reply.

I have Bachelor degree in computer science but I don't have any commercial experience in the field, but I have almost one year experience from software development as my hobby.

So my question is how and what would be best way to find a job in Australia in that specific field? I live in Europe.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

Try looking on www.seek.com.au


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

Wait said:


> Try looking on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site[/url]


That is what I said in my post. I said I have searched from Seek website, but I can't post its url because of my membership status.


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

No good way. You seem need more exp. they can find many better candidates on shore, so no point to hire abroad.


----------

